# proper pH for piranhas



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

Well I've been doing my last research and getting ready for getting piranhas in the next few days, and i was wondering what the proper pH should be for the p's. I currently have a gourami in the tank with the tank at an extreme 8.0 pH. Are there any natural ways to get this pH down besides the peat moss? The driftwood will help right?


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

i wish i knew... i want to bring PH down also

you can use driftwood.
you can use plants.
you can do water changes.

i hear these work. i am still looking for a more effective way. or cheap unlike driftwood.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

A Ph of 7.0 is fine for piranhas. They prefer it a little acidic but I think that a stable Ph is more important than a right one. They can be killed by the Ph jumping all around.


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

my ph is like 8-8.5 at least. i NEED to bring it down.


----------



## Datman (Jul 7, 2003)

if theres no other way for you to get the pH down heres one way that planted tank users use. get a co2 tank, a dual gauge regulator, a bubble counter, a needle valve, and a co2 reactor. itll cost you around $150ish but if you really want to lower your pH this should do the job. this is because diffusing CO2 into water makes it more acidic. Anyhow planted tank enthusiasts use CO2 to fertilize their aquatic plants. 
hehe if thats a little too expensive for you there should be buffer solutions out there that lower pH and kH. i cant think of any off hand but you should be able to find it pretty easily by doing an internet search or just going to the pet store. anyhow good luck!


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i hate having to say this but i would use some of that proper ph to lower it i know its a chem and i have said many a time not to use buffers but that ph is quite high.
also you will have to check for hardness of the water as hard water will make it harder for the ph buffer to work you may need to add a softener also.
good luck
dixon


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

just remember that messin with the ph, could cause it to jump up and down, and that is a no-no.


----------



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

i have another tank that runs a steady 7.2 pH so I think if I do a few water changes the pH of my 55 gallon will drop from above the scale- 8 something. When I first set up the tank the pH was around 7.6. I don't know why but maybe adding large stones made the pH jump. I put one plant in and am getting another today, I am also going to put my driftwood in this week.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

Hehehe I just said:


> i have another tank that runs a steady 7.2 pH so I think if I do a few water changes the pH of my 55 gallon will drop from above the scale- 8 something. When I first set up the tank the pH was around 7.6. I don't know why but maybe adding large stones made the pH jump. I put one plant in and am getting another today, I am also going to put my driftwood in this week.


 it has to be something in the tank if another using the same water runs a lot lower.
i would take out the rock and add driftwood as you said its probably the rock that is making it high
dixon


----------



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

i dont know why the rocks would make it high, i did wash them thoroughly in muriatic acid.


----------



## sully (Jul 27, 2003)

What about this stuff. It is supposed to be a regulator and softener

neutral buffer


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

Hehehe I just said:


> i dont know why the rocks would make it high, i did wash them thoroughly in muriatic acid.


 cetain types of rock (i'm not sure which ones) but here are some examples limestone or granite or sandstone all different types of rock all made out of different subsatances its the difference in what they are made of that determines if they can effect the ph making it go up OR down.
maybe i will do some research on this and get back to you
dixon


----------



## eatfish (Jul 30, 2003)

what about the black water solution. i put that in my tank and it worked fine to bring the ph down.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

EMJAY said:


> my ph is like 8-8.5 at least. i NEED to bring it down.


 so is mine. is it that bad for the p's?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

*_Moved to Equipment Questions_*


----------



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

how dark does the bws make the water?


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

here you go this link will tell you about acid and alkaline content in rock and the different rocks that have these

http://tesseract.pvt.k12.mn.us/third/Rocks...d_rock_prop.htm
dixon


----------



## eatfish (Jul 30, 2003)

BW darkens the water but it is clear. I think it has brought out he color in my RBP's. Plus if you dont like it it will be gone within a few water changes.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Or use carbon in your filter to remove BWE...


----------



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

i got my pH way down, i took my fish out and added pH 7.0, a buffer. It worked great, my pH is 6.8.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

the porblem id you now have to keep it at that but good luck
dixon


----------



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

its actually staying at that point now. I guess t was because i didnt have many fish in the tank, but now i do and bacteria is starting to grow and that must help keep the pH down.


----------

